# Naoki Urasawa best Mangaka right now?



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2011)

I just finished reading Pluto and wow again his work=Master piece. So I was wondering guys, any other Mangaka who can match him?  I believe he is the best Mangaka right now.


*His Work:*

Beta!!
Yawara! A Fashionable Judo Girl 
Pineapple ARMY
Dancing Policeman
Master Keaton
NASA
Happy!
Monster 
Jigoro!
20th Century Boys
PLUTO
Billy Bat
Mangari Michi

*Awards*

D?but ; Return (1981)
New Manga Artist Award of Shogakukan in 1982
1990 (35th) Shogakukan Manga Award (for Yawara!)[6]
1997 (1st) Japan Media Arts Festival, Excellence Prize (for Monster)
1999 (3rd) Tezuka Osamu Cultural Prize, Grand Prize (for Monster)
2001 (46th) Shogakukan Manga Award (for Monster)[6]
2001 Kodansha Manga Award (for 20th Century Boys)[7]
2002 (6th) Japan Media Arts Festival, Excellence Prize (for 20th Century Boys)
2003 Shogakukan Manga Award (for 20th Century Boys)[6]
2004 Angoul?me International Comics Festival Prize for a Series (for 20th Century Boys)
2005 (9th) Tezuka Osamu Cultural Prize, Grand Prize (for Pluto)


----------



## Dream Brother (May 25, 2011)

He's one of my favourites for sure, but there are other great ones currently working, too. Makoto Yukimura's _Vinland Saga_ and Takehiko Inoue's _REAL_ are both top level examples. Hiroaki Samura also shows real craft in _Blade of the Immortal_, but his pacing can be problematic. A lot of people seem to love Inio Asano too, although I've personally never 'clicked' with his work...maybe I haven't read enough of it yet. 

I admit that Urasawa is still probably my absolute favourite, though. I'm particularly fond of _Monster_.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 25, 2011)

Takehiko Inoue is the only one that comes close imo.


----------



## Ito (May 25, 2011)

Great? Yes. The best right now? No.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> He's one of my favourites for sure, but there are other great ones currently working, too. Makoto Yukimura's _Vinland Saga_ and Takehiko Inoue's _REAL_ are both top level examples. Hiroaki Samura also shows real craft in _Blade of the Immortal_, but his pacing can be problematic. A lot of people seem to love Inio Asano too, although I've personally never 'clicked' with his work...maybe I haven't read enough of it yet.
> 
> I admit that Urasawa is still probably my absolute favourite, though. I'm particularly fond of _Monster_.


 I am reading Vinland Saga and it is great so far.



~Shin~ said:


> Takehiko Inoue is the only one that comes close imo.


 yet to read any of his work. I shall do so.



Ito said:


> Great? Yes. The best right now? No.


 reason why? who is better? elaborate.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 25, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> He's one of my favourites for sure, but there are other great ones currently working, too. Makoto Yukimura's _Vinland Saga_ and Takehiko Inoue's _REAL_ are both top level examples. Hiroaki Samura also shows real craft in _Blade of the Immortal_, but his pacing can be problematic. A lot of people seem to love Inio Asano too, although I've personally never 'clicked' with his work...maybe I haven't read enough of it yet.
> 
> I admit that Urasawa is still probably my absolute favourite, though. I'm particularly fond of _Monster_.


I started a manga by Inio Asano today actually. Saw it at Kotonoha's home site so I checked it out. I like the writing. It's real. It shows emotion really well. Was a big fan of Solanin as well. 

I'm also a big fan of Samura, Inoue and Yukimura. Katsuhiro Otome is another one of my favorites. 

Though I have to say I haven't come across anyone else that's as good as Urasawa when it comes to suspense, thrillers.
Still freaking pissed Yawara never got fully scanned/subbed (anime episodes)


----------



## Blinky (May 25, 2011)

> A lot of people seem to love Inio Asano too, although I've personally never 'clicked' with his work...maybe I haven't read enough of it yet.



I read some of his stuff recently (Nijigahara Holograph, Solanin and Punpun) and I pretty muched liked them from the start. I was surprised  how much things really hit home. 

Nijigahara is probably the best of his work I've read. Only manga I instantly reread after finishing. 

As far as the best mangaka goes I can never put one on a pedastal above others. They all have their strenghts and weaknesses. 

EDIT: And yes Vinland Saga is fantastic.


----------



## Aizen (May 25, 2011)

The title says "right now" don't forget that.

I'm not all to familiar with his work, loved Monster for example but most of those mangas are unknown to me(know the name, havent read), but right now he's making Billy Bat(right?) which is far from the best manga out there atm.

You could easily make a case for him being one of the top mangakas of the last 20+ years though. Not that I know enough about his work to either back it up, or tear it down.

I'm nitpicking because I do not think the title of greatest mangaka right now should go to someone because of past greatness.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I started a manga by Inio Asano today actually. Saw it at Kotonoha's home site so I checked it out. I like the writing. It's real. It shows emotion really well. Was a big fan of Solanin as well.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of Samura, Inoue and Yukimura. Katsuhiro Otome is another one of my favorites.
> 
> ...


 Wait Yawara is not fully subbed? O_o "I was about to watch it"



Blinky said:


> I read some of his stuff recently (Nijigahara Holograph, Solanin and Punpun) and I pretty muched liked them from the start. I was surprised  how much things really hit home.
> 
> Nijigahara is probably the best of his work I've read. Only manga I instantly reread after finishing.
> 
> ...


 Great point at the Mangaka comment. 



Aizen said:


> The title says "right now" don't forget that.
> 
> I'm not all to familiar with his work, loved Monster for example but most of those mangas are unknown to me(know the name, havent read), but right now he's making Billy Bat(right?) which is far from the best manga out there atm.
> 
> ...


 You are correct about the title and yes he is making Billy Bat right now. I understand what you are saying also this thread is going to give me an idea of where he stand right now and which other Mangaka work, I am missing by not paying attention.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 25, 2011)

Cant think of any mangaka that had more quality works then him and Inoue.


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

Are you kidding me? Kishimoto ftw 

/TROLL

I still don't understand a bit about Billy the bat but I have to re read it again.
This guy is just amazing.

Yeah I'd say Naoki, if he isn't at the first place, he is very close from it.


----------



## Danchou (May 26, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> He's one of my favourites for sure, but there are other great ones currently working, too. Makoto Yukimura's _Vinland Saga_ and Takehiko Inoue's _REAL_ are both top level examples. Hiroaki Samura also shows real craft in _Blade of the Immortal_, but his pacing can be problematic. A lot of people seem to love Inio Asano too, although I've personally never 'clicked' with his work...maybe I haven't read enough of it yet.
> 
> I admit that Urasawa is still probably my absolute favourite, though. I'm particularly fond of _Monster_.


What a terrific list of mangaka.

I'd like to add Kentaro Miura.


----------



## zuul (May 26, 2011)

For me it would be between Yukimura and Inoue.


----------



## αshɘs (May 26, 2011)

Urasawa is certainly a good mangaka, and I really liked Monster, but I think he gets a tad overglorified in the community. I read his "big 3" works back to back (Monster, Puto, 20th CB - in this order) and felt that the quality was sinking rapidly with them.  
The way he stretches out and milks his suspense sub-plots is annoying. Sometimes I felt he just puts suspense and thriller in for the sake of putting it in. Just to name some examples: "The ghost in the house", the expo mystery", "Fukubei hanging himself up in the classroom"  ... what for?

His endings are weak excuding Monster. Baur-1589 showing up in the last page to kill Dr. Roosevelt was just stupid, 21st CB was totally unnecessary.

Again, I think he's a good mangaka, his biggest strength is probably writing good characters (though he can go overboard with them, like with Johan who had a too great aura around him) and making great setouts which can suck you in the story. But he's far from the "God of Manga" status some people label him.   



Dream Brother said:


> A lot of people seem to love Inio Asano too, although I've personally never 'clicked' with his work...maybe I haven't read enough of it yet.



Asano is liked for a good reason, I suppose. As Blinky said, his works hit home, almost like no other.



Danchou said:


> What a terrific list of mangaka.
> 
> I'd like to add Kentaro Miura.



Current Miura is hardly up there with the best.


----------



## MrCinos (May 26, 2011)

To me, currently there is no author who has something in his stock that could beat what Urasawa accomplished to this day, so yes, I consider him the best.

As for Inio Asano, I didn't like much most of his mangas and the only work I'd rate 8+/10 is Oyasumi Punpun (I'd rate it as high as 9/9.5 out of 10), all others weren't really that good. I've yet to read Solanin though.


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

I loved Pluto, it's one of my favorite manga actually so based on that I'd say that he's really good.  I still need to read Monster but that is one of the most popular manga on MAL iirc (I thought it was ranked 1st).  

Personally I'm fairly fond of CLAMP as well (if we are listing other manga artists with a lot of works that we enjoyed), but I'll admit that they have some terrible endings and other things (age differences in pairings) that I dislike, but they have always been one of my favorite mangaka groups since I like a lot of the themes and their art.  Of course, CCS was my first real manga so that may be why I am attached as well.  Otherwise, I haven't really read works by mangaka that have more than one (since I assume you are saying that Urasawa is one of the best mangaka since he has produced several very good manga).  

Anyway, I think that there are some other really good mangaka out there and I don't know if I'd say any one mangaka is really the "best overall" one right now though since lots of them have good skills and a lot of the material is so different from each other that it's hard to compare.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 26, 2011)

Thanks to all who mentioned Inio Asano, I just marathoned through Solanin, beautiful, beautiful manga.

If all his other works are as good and I saw few posters here mention Nijigahara Holograph and Oyasumi Punpun as even better then he might just be one of the best mangaka in last 5-6 years. Also I just checked he is only 30 which is even more amazing.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 26, 2011)

He has an ongoing manga as well. First 4 chapters got released yesterday. Same old Asano. Good writing.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 26, 2011)

Quite simply, Urasawa is a fucking genius. I often find myself dumbfounded at just how incredibly brilliant his works are. He is very gifted and is a very underrated artist as well.

I don't think you could say there's a "best" mangaka out there, but you have to categorise based on styles and different talents they bring to the table.

Inoue for his incredible artwork that breathes life through the pages, Miura for his rich art and fantasy setting, and Urasawa for his original and well written stories and characters. 

Yukimura will be up there soon if Vinland Saga continues the way it is.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2011)

Urasawa is probably my personal favorite. The only actual manga volume I've ever bought was Pluto. The rest I don't bother with. If I could have gotten my hands on Monster or 20th Century Boys as well, I would have.


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

Taiyo Matsumoto also seems to be held in high regard. I've only read Tekkon Kinkreet but I loved it. Especially the art. I found it a bit hard to get me head around at first siince I'd never read a manga with a style like that before but once I got sucked into it I really appreciate it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 26, 2011)

*Billy Bat* His current work, the first 20 CH are so odd and bizarre after CH 25 you can see how his plot evolve and his characters. Right now Billy Bat is so good and I can't wait for more Chapters.

Edit: I like his cameos from his previous series. The mask,characters ect.


----------



## reggiefarnogg (May 26, 2011)

oda is da best


----------



## Punpun (May 26, 2011)

Hanazawa Kengo, Ressentiment or I'm a hero, is a great mangaka too. As is Fukumoto. (LotSMK)


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

It's a shame Fukumoto only gets attention for Kaiji. Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa was fantastic.


----------



## Han Solo (May 26, 2011)

Urasawa has made some excellent manga, most notably Monster to me, but his works right now feel completely sub-par, so no.

Inio Asano, Daisuke Igarashi, Taiyo Matsumoto, Takehiko Inoue, Hiroaki Samura, Yukito Kishiro and Makoto Yukimura are all producing works right now that I prefer.


----------



## The Doctor (May 26, 2011)

oda is the best


----------



## Haohmaru (May 26, 2011)

reggiefarnogg said:


> oda is da best





The Doctor said:


> oda is the best


How very original and funny. Seriously, never heard this one before.. idiots. If you got nothing to add then why the fuck do you enter a thread? Unlike you spammers, people actually like to discuss the topic at hand and maybe learn a thing or two about other good mangaka's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

touchy touchy


----------



## Fran (May 26, 2011)

urasawa is amazing. definitely my favourite. 

best . . . hmm.


----------



## MdB (May 26, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> How very original and funny. Seriously, never heard this one before.. idiots. If you got nothing to add then why the fuck do you enter a thread? Unlike you spammers, people actually like to discuss the topic at hand and maybe learn a thing or two about other good mangaka's.



oda is the best


----------



## Haohmaru (May 26, 2011)

Not touchy, just annoyed. When did the manga section turn into the lounge? Also if you gonna post something "funny" be sure it is. Oda is the best is so overused. People need to google for new material.

@Mdb har har har


----------



## Gain (May 26, 2011)

Oda es el mejor


----------



## The Doctor (May 26, 2011)

why cant oda be the best?


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

Because he's evil.


----------



## The Doctor (May 26, 2011)

that breaks my heart


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

He's friends with a sex offender


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 26, 2011)

Blinky said:


> He's friends with a sex offender



Kubo doesn't have time for friends anymore. It's true, you know.


----------



## MdB (May 26, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Kubo doesn't have time for friends anymore. It's true, you know.



His drawings take time and dedication.


----------



## The Doctor (May 26, 2011)

his bff is a p*d*p****


----------



## MdB (May 26, 2011)

I wish Miyazaki would do more manga.


----------



## The Doctor (May 26, 2011)

yeah, he should

however someone should tell him to do bigger panels


----------



## MdB (May 26, 2011)

Of course I'm talking about the pre Howl's Moving Castle and Ponyo Miyazaki.


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

The best thing Miyazaki made was KFC


----------



## The Doctor (May 26, 2011)

MdB said:


> Of course I'm talking about the pre Howl's Moving Castle and Ponyo Miyazaki.



i've never watched ponyo, but what didn't you like about howl's mc?


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (May 26, 2011)

Blinky said:


> touchy touchy


yeah adachi is pretty cool


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (May 26, 2011)

imagine if you will that in my previous post is a gif of fry from that one episode of futurama where he makes a lame joke and just smirks for a few seconds. you know the episode, the one where he unfreezes his old girlfriend and the joke goes something like its like sakteboarding but half the time someone dies oh so its safer than skateboarding long pause and smirk. thanks for imagining if you did


----------



## Bilaal (May 27, 2011)

ehhh, Urasawa is pretty decent at best. he's got one great manga (Monster), but everything else is just decent/mediocre (like Pluto). Granted i haven't read everything by him, but i've read his big three and have seen better in his genre from other mangaka, including the one's already mentioned. Also, if i wanted to read a Tezuka manga, i'd read a Tezuka manga.

EDIT: holy shit someone's heard of Jiro Taniguchi? His short stories are great.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> ehhh, Urasawa is pretty decent at best. he's got one great manga (Monster), but everything else is just decent/mediocre (like Pluto). Granted i haven't read everything by him, but i've read his big three and have seen better in his genre from other mangaka, including the one's already mentioned. Also, if i wanted to read a Tezuka manga, i'd read a Tezuka manga.
> 
> EDIT: holy shit someone's heard of Jiro Taniguchi? His short stories are great.



 I have to say his fans including me have hard time to place his big 3.


A lot of people have 20th Century Boys equal or better than Monster. "Monster is my favorite". Pluto is just a great manga. I love the plot,characters, art style and the message of such story.   If I have to rank his big 3 I would go this way

1-Monster/20th Century Boys
2-Pluto " not long enough to be better than other two"

btw I don't believe decent and Urasawa go together.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 27, 2011)

Agree, making three great/solid mangas (well the ones most of us have read) is more then enough to mark someone way better then decent, even though the quality may have gone down with each subsequent work.

Well I finished Nijigahara Holograph, again a manga from Asano I just had to read in one go. The guy is a fantastic storyteller, his character interaction is so provocative that just keeps your attention, knows a perfect place for a flashback and the dialogue full of small philosophical remarks is very interesting to follow. Oh and his art style fits his stories perfectly.

Although I must say Nijigahara Holograph feels pretentious after all, which makes me like Solanin realism much more, nonetheless as far as storytelling goes its another beautiful manga from this mangaka.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 27, 2011)

The Situation said:


> imagine if you will that in my previous post is a gif of fry from that one episode of futurama where he makes a lame joke and just smirks for a few seconds. you know the episode, the one where he unfreezes his old girlfriend and the joke goes something like its like sakteboarding but half the time someone dies oh so its safer than skateboarding long pause and smirk. thanks for imagining if you did



nice sig brah


----------



## Lord Genome (May 27, 2011)

Adachi>>>>urasawa


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> How very original and funny. Seriously, never heard this one before.. idiots. If you got nothing to add then why the fuck do you enter a thread? Unlike you spammers, people actually like to discuss the topic at hand and maybe learn a thing or two about other good mangaka's.



Oda + Kishi = dream C-C-C-combo breaker.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Adachi>>>>urasawa


why?



The World said:


> Oda + Kishi = dream C-C-C-combo breaker.


 oh you. lol


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

Oxymoron said:


> Agree, making three great/solid mangas (well the ones most of us have read) is more then enough to mark someone way better then decent, even though the quality may have gone down with each subsequent work.
> 
> Well I finished Nijigahara Holograph, again a manga from Asano I just had to read in one go. The guy is a fantastic storyteller, his character interaction is so provocative that just keeps your attention, knows a perfect place for a flashback and the dialogue full of small philosophical remarks is very interesting to follow. Oh and his art style fits his stories perfectly.
> 
> Although I must say Nijigahara Holograph feels pretentious after all, which makes me like Solanin realism much more, nonetheless as far as storytelling goes its another beautiful manga from this mangaka.



What is pretentious about Nijigahara Holograph ?


----------



## Bilaal (May 27, 2011)

like i said decent, with just one really good manga (pluto was meh and i didnt like 20cb). especially when he blatantly rips off tezuka


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> like i said decent, with just one really good manga (pluto was meh and i didnt like 20cb). especially when he blatantly rips off tezuka


 oh ok. I respect your Opinion..


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 27, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> why?



Because he has created a fantastic manga in One Piece.

I haven't read enough Urasawa yet to know about that (not digging Billy Bat though), but right now Inoue and Oda are the two guys on top for me. Maybe Miura too, but Berserk in recent times isn't quite matching its previous standards.


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

I quite like Berserk and all but i wouln't consider Miura one of the best but yeah opinions opinions.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 27, 2011)

Blinky said:


> What is pretentious about Nijigahara Holograph ?


Imo he definitely overcomplicated things where it wasn't the question of one's intelligence to understand author's point. I love a good mindfuck as much as anyone else but appreciate it more when the author manages to convey his point to readers in an impressive way but eventually thoroughly understandable.

For me, anime Ergo Proxy is a very good example of how to do it right, throughout the series you were trying to connect loose points and then in the last episode it provides you a fantastic experience of everything falling into place perfectly.

Of course in Holograph there is a lot to readers own imagination but to me Asano's writing really matured in Solanin where you really connect to the characters and through them you see his own philosophical views on the world.


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

oooh saying Ergo Proxy is Nijigahara Holograph done right does not sit right with me at all. To me EP tried to hard to be seen as freudian and it was actually pretentious and honestly very boring. 

Also complicated is not the same thing as pretentious.


----------



## p-lou (May 27, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> his bff is a p*d*p****



so is yours 



Malvingt2 said:


> 2-Pluto " not long enough to be better than other two"



the biggest problem with pluto is that it's too long (and pretending gesicht is the main character)



Blinky said:


> Taiyo Matsumoto also seems to be held in high regard. I've only read Tekkon Kinkreet but I loved it. Especially the art. I found it a bit hard to get me head around at first siince I'd never read a manga with a style like that before but once I got sucked into it I really appreciate it.



i don't know if me making the same retarded posts for years on end really counts


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

I thought a bunch of people loved him


----------



## p-lou (May 27, 2011)

bilaal and ashes copied me

and gain is my dupe so he doesn't count


----------



## MdB (May 27, 2011)

someone should report you for all those dupes


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

Well whatever works. I should really read more of his stuff.


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

No.5 looks sorta cool.


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2011)

hey, I didn't copy anyone


----------



## Violent by Design (May 27, 2011)

p-lou said:


> so is yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think Gesicht was handled very a well, but I do agree that I thought the story juggled  protagonist oddly. I think the transition from Gesicht to Astro was not very smooth.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 27, 2011)

@blinky
Ah never said EP is Holograph done right, was more commenting on the fact how I like my psychological genre to have a definitive end, or better said where the author reveals what he wanted to convey to readers with his work. And I kinda lack that in holograph but as you said few posts ago its just a difference in taste, its still a great manga. Btw EP is fantastic, it maybe tries too hard at some points but the end which rounds up the whole story is brilliant.

Also english may not be my first language but I know the difference between the two, dont know where in my post I equaled the two adjectives.


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

Well it's just that I asked why you think it was pretentious and you went on about how it was complicated. 

And nah I didn't care for EP. I watched like 5 episodes an honestly the only thing I liked about it is that it had Paranoid Android in it's ED.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 27, 2011)

Hirohiko Araki is in the running


----------



## Bilaal (May 27, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> hey, I didn't copy anyone



no one wants to copy p-lou


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 27, 2011)

p-lou more like p-loser


----------



## p-lou (May 27, 2011)

same sharp wit from cd-koon 



αshɘs said:


> hey, I didn't copy anyone



lighten up u goober 



Violent By Design said:


> I think Gesicht was handled very a well, but I do agree that I thought the story juggled  protagonist oddly. I think the transition from Gesicht to Astro was not very smooth.



even if you don't have any idea of the original story (and i only vaguely did when i read it), you know what was going to happen.  it just puts things in a tricky spot from the start.  add in some lame ass political allegory and a not so good portrayal of atom and it's just ehh.

the first 2-3 books are lovely though (especially north no. 2).


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

North no.2 that was the one with the piano yeah ? that was lovely.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2011)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Because he has created a fantastic manga in One Piece.
> 
> I haven't read enough Urasawa yet to know about that (not digging Billy Bat though), but right now Inoue and Oda are the two guys on top for me. Maybe Miura too, but Berserk in recent times isn't quite matching its previous standards.


 I love One Piece, long life to the king but you should read the rest of Urasawa's work.


----------



## MdB (May 28, 2011)

North's part of the story was easily my favorite volume. But don't get me started on the incredibly stupid plot twist at the end which literally came out of nowhere.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> p-lou more like p-loser



Crimson Dragoon? Pfff......More like Cunt-y Dong.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 28, 2011)

p-lou said:


> even if you don't have any idea of the original story (and i only vaguely did when i read it), you know what was going to happen.  it just puts things in a tricky spot from the start.  add in some lame ass political allegory and a not so good portrayal of atom and it's just ehh.



It's quite a bit different from the original story. Pluto is a loose adaption, so I really was not sure what was not positive what was going to happen (say, the same we that I can watch "The Dark Knight" and not know what will happen even though I've read a lot of Batman's comics). I don't see how a person who doesn't know anything about the story could predict what would happen in this one.

I thought the portrayal of Astro was faithful.  Though, Tezuka is much more of a natural at capturing childish innocence (and he can capture it with out even doing much). 

Now that the story is coming back to me. I think a major problem with the later volumes was the entire ordeal with who the real antagonist is. The plotline became very convoluted, and the way things were settled were not particularly satisfying, which seems to be a common theme in Urasawa mangas. (Speaking of which, lulz for remembering the very last panel in "Pluto"). 



> the first 2-3 books are lovely though (especially north no. 2).



Is North no.2 the guy who was a butler and played the Piano? If so that guy made me cwy.


----------



## αshɘs (May 28, 2011)

Yes, that's him.



p-lou said:


> lighten up u goober



i am. for real 


lol I liked this one



			
				goober @ urban dictionary said:
			
		

> 5. a very attractive baseball player at whitman highschool who is the hottest sophomore vietnemese kid.the only bad thing about him is he is very shy


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2011)

For me to read Asano Inio work, guys where should I start? which manga?


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2011)

It may just be because it was the first one I read but Punpun seems to be the most accessible. 

Although I haven't read What A Wonderful World yet which I think was his first (or is its just first succesful?) manga.


----------



## αshɘs (May 28, 2011)

Nijihagara Holograph was the first I read by him. It's pretty dense and since you like Urasawa and his psychological, suspensel stuff you might give this a chance. His other works are more slice of life and emotional and as Blinky said, more accesible. Punpun seems like a good choice, but Solanin, What a Wonderful World and Before Dawn and the End of The World are also good and their finished.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2011)

Blinky said:


> It may just be because it was the first one I read but Punpun seems to be the most accessible.
> 
> Although I haven't read What A Wonderful World yet which I think was his first (or is its just first succesful?) manga.


 ahh I see, thank you



αshɘs said:


> Nijihagara Holograph was the first I read by him. It's pretty dense and since you like Urasawa and his psychological, suspensel stuff you might give this a chance. His other works are more slice of life and emotional and as Blinky said, more accesible. Punpun seems like a good choice, but Solanin, What a Wonderful World and Before Dawn and the End of The World are also good and their finished.


 Thank you  I am going to start one of his manga next week after I finish watching Yawara subbed episodes.


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2011)

Yeah you should definitely read Nijigahara Holograph at some point too. Although it's pretty dense and there was a lot of things I didn't understand until my second time reading it. But it's a great read.


----------



## αshɘs (May 28, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Although I haven't read What A Wonderful World yet which I think was his first (or is its just first succesful?) manga.



Yes, it's his first and (according to the description on MU) most succesful  series.


----------



## p-lou (May 28, 2011)

i wonder how they decided that

i always figured solanin was the most popular, given that it has a movie

oh well it's not like it matters to meeee


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 28, 2011)

Naoki is the best on dragging on his stories with really good fillers. 
Without some unnecessary parts i would have preferred 20th over Monster.

Miura should learn from him instead of putting useless undead pirates.

My favourites are Adachi,Kiyohiko Azuma, Samura and Sorachi.


----------



## Succubus (May 28, 2011)

theres alot mangakas better than naoki urasawa


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2011)

Bikko said:


> theres alot mangakas better than naoki urasawa


 I can't believe that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2011)

Thank guys. I am going to start with What A Wonderful World now. I can see is only 2 volumes.  oh well hoping for a good ride.


----------



## Twinsen (May 29, 2011)

No love for Kubo? He knows how to work that ink like no other I tell ya


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Thank guys. I am going to start with What A Wonderful World now. I can see is only 2 volumes.  oh well hoping for a good ride.



Well most of his works are about that long. 

In fact is anything he's made besides Punpun over 2 volumes ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Well most of his works are about that long.
> 
> In fact is anything he's made besides Punpun over 2 volumes ?


orly? I didn't know. hmm


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2011)

p-lou said:


> i wonder how they decided that
> 
> i always figured solanin was the most popular, given that it has a movie
> 
> oh well it's not like it matters to meeee



hmmm

is Ping Pong Matsumoto's most popular manga then?




Blinky said:


> Well most of his works are about that long.
> 
> In fact is anything he's made besides Punpun over 2 volumes ?



No, all of his other works are 1 or 2 volumes long.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> hmmm
> 
> is Ping Pong Matsumoto's most popular manga then?
> 
> ...


really? hmm . I read first volume of Wonderful World...


----------



## p-lou (May 30, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> hmmm
> 
> is Ping Pong Matsumoto's most popular manga then?



i do think ping pong is pretty popular

but tekkon has a movie too


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2011)

Wonderful World is really cool. I did like it a lot.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 31, 2011)

his story is good, but usually way too boring.


----------



## hoffmaestro (May 31, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> He's one of my favourites for sure, but there are other great ones currently working, too. Makoto Yukimura's _Vinland Saga_ and Takehiko Inoue's _REAL_ are both top level examples. Hiroaki Samura also shows real craft in _Blade of the Immortal_, but his pacing can be problematic. A lot of people seem to love Inio Asano too, although I've personally never 'clicked' with his work...maybe I haven't read enough of it yet.
> 
> I admit that Urasawa is still probably my absolute favourite, though. I'm particularly fond of _Monster_.


I could have written this post myself as I agree fully. I might actually prefer Takehiko over Urasawa but they are both amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2011)

hoffmaestro said:


> I could have written this post myself as I agree fully. I might actually prefer Takehiko over Urasawa but they are both amazing.


 I am glad that I made this thread, I am reading some good mangas.


----------



## The Elemental Warrior (Sep 13, 2011)

I think Naoki Urasawa is to manga what Hayao Miyazaki is to anime, even people who don't like the anime or manga can enjoy their works.


----------

